# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  How to prevent lucid dreams.

## EliteCoder

Hello all,

I am new to this forum. I have registered here to ask a simple question, how can I prevent lucid dreams.

The method I use is staying up until I am extremely tired, when I do this I usually do not remember my dreams the next day. 

Smoking pot also helps, I used to do that but quit a long time ago due to the side effects on short term memory which I require for my work.

I started having lucid dreams when I was about 9 years old, back then I didn't know what was happening to me. Since then Ive had over 400 naturally occurring lucid dream states. When I was about 17 years old I developed insomnia because I was literally scared of going to sleep because of some of my experiences in lucidity.

I had once lucid experience where I experienced a false awaking over 250 times in a single instance before I lost count I was unable to wake myself, every attempt to wake myself caused another false awaking, when I actually woke up I didn't believe that I was awake I had literally lost my perception of reality from panicking. I did eventually accept reality, but it took about 30 minutes and alot of convincing of the people around me.

I have experienced death, in a lucid state in many different ways. Sure it was just a dream but the memories I have are more like "real" memories to me and not "dream" memories. I remember it as if it actually happened.

I know why I am prone to lucid dream states, its because im analytical and I use the logic processing portion of my brain more than anything else. If you guessed that im a computer programmer, you are right so therefore you must realize I have an extremely powerful short term memory and a sharp analytical mind.

Because of this my "conciseness" rejects dream state realities at slightest notion of anything unrealistic, or that my consciousness deems unrealistic and I become lucid.

But to be honest, what I hate more than a bad lucid dream is what happens to me every time, about 60 seconds of paralysis during the transition from lucidity to waking up. I have woke up where all I could move was my eyelids for a full minute... And every time I wonder if im dead.

Lucidity wouldn't be that bad if I could avoid the conscious transition from dreaming to waking.

So my question is does anyone know a helpful way to prevent lucid dreams, or to at least prevent the transition state and avoid feeling full body paralysis.

----------


## Billlion

It seems to me that you have an unusual and quite severe problem (250 false awakenings). I am hoping someone really knowledgable will give you some advice, and I think you should really talk to experts who work in sleep research.


But my own tupence worth in the meantime...

How much control do you have in your lucid dreams? Can you control the dreams to make them less scary?

One thought about waking up. I tried the Nova Dreamer a while back that flashes lights in your eyes when you dream. I found that unless I was very careful how I set it it would just wake me up from dreams. Since you are technologically gifted a technical solution might appeal to you, you might even hack the firmware.

----------


## Supernova

The feeling of beig paralyzed is sleep paralysis, it occurs to everyone uring REM sleep hen your body basically shuts down all muscles involved with motion to prevent you from acting out motions in your dream.  Many people experience it when falling asleep or immediately after waking up on occasion.  Normally I'd suggest you use it for a WILD or DEILD technique, but beig a natural that's hardly necesary.

I don't really understand when people talk about having a "bad" lucid dream.  If you are lucid and in control, there's no reason for anything unpleasant to happen, even if it does nothing can harm you.  Perhaps you need to work on your dream control?  I think maybe you've never made use of the full potential of lucid dreaming - if you're not more or less god in your dreams then you haven't  :tongue2: .

As for why you're a natural lucid dreamer, nobody's really sure what gives a natural their ability.  It may be not that you think very logicaly but that the logic center of your brain (the dorsolateral prefrontal cortex, I believe) stays active while you are in the dreaming state (normally the logic center of the brain is inactive during sleep, which is most likely what prevents everyone from realizing they're dreaming whenever they are).

As for the constantly waking up in sleep paralysis, I'm sure someone here on DV knows what to do about that.  I recall more than once people discussing how to break SP quickly.

----------


## Cacophony

*Hey! I know how scary sleep paralysis can be - the first time it happened to me I had no idea what it was and completely panicked, the only thing I could move was my eyes.

I think that learning different dream control techniques could be really helpful to you. The tutorial is here.

I think that one of the main things you should work on would be your nerves, the ability to relax, not stress too much, and also the ability to have more control over your dreams. I think that you should read up more on sleep paralysis, know that it is a natural process that happens to ever human every night and there is nothing to be afraid of.

Best of luck to you!*

----------


## nmole659

try to stick out ur tounge while ur in the state of paralysis 
this has helped me a lot.

----------


## Scionox

Please don't necropost. Necroposting is posting in old inactive threads, especially when OP was not active for a good while, he's probably solved his problem by now anyway. Thanks.  :smiley: 

_*locked*_

----------

